# Maven Dependency für Oracle JDBC-Driver korrekt festlegen



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

Hi,

bei Ausführen meines Maven-Projektes erhalte ich diesen Fehler:



> JDBC Driver class not found: oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver



Demnach muss also noch der jdbc.Driver mit Hilfe einer Dependency in das Projekt integriert werden. Das würde dann ungefähr so aussehen:


```
<dependency>
    	<groupId>???</groupId>
    	<artifactId>???</artifactId>
    	<version>???</version>
    	<scope>runtime</scope>
</dependency>
```

Wie kann ich denn am einfachsten herausfinden, was ich bei "groupId", "artifactId" und "version" angeben muß?


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Maven+Dependency+Oracle+JDBC-Driver++&meta=

3. link: http://www.mvnrepository.com/artifact/ojdbc/ojdbc


<dependency>
    <groupId>ojdbc</groupId>
    <artifactId>ojdbc</artifactId>
    <version>14</version>
</dependency>


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2008)

Jetzt klappt es... 

... gibt es keine elegantere Möglichkeit die Dependency zu finden?


----------



## maki (12. Nov 2008)

Wenn du eine findest, sag becheid 

Finde ich aber gar nicht schlimm ehrlich gesagt, da dies eben nur ein einziges mal gemacht werden muss.


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2008)

ich finde die suche von www.mvnrepository.com eigentlich auch recht intuitiv...

oft sind die Dependencys auch auf der hersteller homepage angegeben.


----------

